# Help on DC servomotor identification



## atmel (Jan 15, 2012)

any clue? please!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

everything you need to know is on that label.


----------



## atmel (Jan 15, 2012)

frodus said:


> everything you need to know is on that label.


Thank you for your response.

I don't know a lot about electric motors. Can you tell me if this motor is suitable for an EV car? Also, how do you figure the motor rated voltage?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Go get the datasheet from the manufacturer should be your first step. 

Do a little digging. Myself and others are not going to do it for you. The biggest problem is finding an inverter that will drive it. Get the datasheet, post it here and then we can help. We couldn't tell you the voltage, it's normally written on the motor or found within the motor datasheet. The more you share with us, the more we can help. Looks like the back-emf is 190V. 

Did it come with inverter? Where did you get it? what did it come out of?



the RPM seems a little low for a car. The torque seems ok.


----------



## atmel (Jan 15, 2012)

frodus said:


> Go get the datasheet from the manufacturer should be your first step.
> 
> Do a little digging. Myself and others are not going to do it for you. The biggest problem is finding an inverter that will drive it. Get the datasheet, post it here and then we can help. We couldn't tell you the voltage, it's normally written on the motor or found within the motor datasheet. The more you share with us, the more we can help. Looks like the back-emf is 190V.
> 
> ...




Hello frodus.

I don't expect from you or from anybody else to do it for me! I've made a lot of digging!! Nothing came up. There is no datasheet. There is no inverter either. I found this motor on a junkyard. It's in a very good condition and I was wondering if someone can help me from his experience. Can you tell me what is the recommended RPM for a car?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It varies, but 2000RPM is low. Think of something in the 4000+RPM range, give or take.

Is the "type" 446.2.20.0131?

Found it here:
http://www.isoflux-ricambi.com/ricambi-isoflux/codici_tc.pdf

Start with that.


Might want to check with one of the MANY isoflux repair shops:
http://www.servorepair.com/Isoflux_Servo_Motor_Repair.htm
http://www.edmr.co.uk/service/isoflux.htm
etc


This stuff looks like automation equipment for material handling and CNC work. Not sure it's going to be the right thing for the job.


----------

